# ja dieser behält immer noch den Vorzug



## TheChabon

¿Está bien este intento? No estoy seguro de entender la estructura general, qué es lo que está haciendo ahí ese ja.

Saludos y gracias.  


Plinius fügt hinzu: 
In der That kann die Autorität des Marmors uns nicht veranlassen eine Dekoration zu bewundern die durch den gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich erreicht wird, *ja dieser behält immer noch den Vorzug*. 

Plinio agrega que
En realidad el prestigio del mármol no puede llevarnos a admirar una decoración que se logra por medio de la más ordinaria pintura mural, [¿*de hecho siguió siendo preferida esta última*?]


----------



## jordi picarol

TheChabon said:


> ¿Está bien este intento? No estoy seguro de entender la estructura general, qué es lo que está haciendo ahí ese ja.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> 
> Plinius fügt hinzu:
> In der That kann die Autorität des Marmors uns nicht veranlassen eine Dekoration zu bewundern die durch den gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich erreicht wird, *ja dieser behält immer noch den Vorzug*.
> 
> Plinio agrega que
> En realidad el prestigio del mármol no puede llevarnos a admirar una decoración que se logra por medio de la más ordinaria pintura mural, [¿*de hecho siguió siendo preferida esta última*?]


--
Ese "dieser" se refiere al "Marmor". "Lo de "esta última" no aparece por ninguna parte. El "ja" podría suprimirse sin grandes consecuencias. Y ese trocito es mucho más fácil de traducir que toda la frase anterior.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## TheChabon

¿Por qué al mármol? ¿No se refiere a _der Anstrich_?

[¡Puse _última_ porque terminar en *ésta* no me gusta! Podría poner 'de hecho fue ésta la que siguió siendo preferida'.]

Gracias de vuelta.


----------



## jordi picarol

TheChabon said:


> ¿Por qué al mármol? ¿No se refiere a _der Anstrich_?
> 
> [¡Puse _última_ porque terminar en *ésta* no me gusta! Podría poner 'de hecho fue ésta la que siguió siendo preferida'.]
> 
> Gracias de vuelta.


---
Pues no, "der Marmor behält den Vorzug"
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Se me hace muy difícil pensar en el pronombre demostrativo _dieser _como pronombre referido a _Autorität _(_Marmors _(gen.), no Marmor, el genitivo es solo complemento). Si fuese el caso sería correcto _jene_, dado que la referencia en la frase es "lejana" (además, _Autorität _es femenino. _Dieser _tampoco cuadra por ese lado). De acuerdo, entonces con Chabon: _dieser Anstrich behält den Vorzug. _Se puede dedudir también precisamente por esa *Bejahung *coloquial *adversativa *(*ja*) que te preguntas. La versión será:_ sin duda/ sí / de hecho/ esta (la pintura mural) sigue siendo *todavía *la preferida.

PS. última _también me parece legítimo, porque precisamente es la típica sustitución correspondiente a _dieser_: _letzter_.


----------



## jordi picarol

¿Se opone algo a esta traducción? Ruego consideren que la primera parte es clavada a la de The Chabon.
Plinio agrega que:
En realidad el prestigio del mármol no puede llevarnos a admirar una decoración que se logra por medio de la más ordinaria pintura mural.
Ahora la segunda parte:
Sí, este (el mármol) sigue conservando la preferencia.
No hace falta deducir nada. La traducción directa está clarísima. La segunda frase es una reafirmación de la opinión de Plinio 
sobre una decoración que se consigue por medio de una ordinaria pintura mural imitando al mármol. Lógicamente, él prefiere este (el mármol).
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## kunvla

> Plinius fügt hinzu:
> In der That kann die Autorität des Marmors uns nicht veranlassen eine  Dekoration zu bewundern die durch den gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich  erreicht wird, *ja dieser behält immer noch den Vorzug*.


Hola a todos: Bueno, aquí va mi interpretación.

ja (=allerdings - pero, no obstante, sin embargo) "reiht einen Satz an, in dem konzessiv Bezug auf vorangegangene Aussagen oder Gedanken genommen wird; allerdings"*
*Fuente: Duden

konzessiv (einräumend) - concesivo

[Elemento] gramatical que indica oposición, obstáculo o dificultad que se opone, pero que no evita la acción de la que se trate, como la conjunción aunque, la locución a pesar de y similares. 
Fuente: Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe

Mit einem konzessiven Nebensatz drückt man einen Gegensatz oder einen unzureichenden Gegengrund zur Aussage des Hauptsatzes aus. Einen solchen Nebensatz leiten zum Beispiel Wörter wie obwohl, obgleich oder (seltener) obschon oder obzwar ein. Die Frage nach ihm lautet: „Welchem Umstand zum Trotz?“ 
Fuente: Wikipedia

dieser - "nimmt Bezug auf etwas in einem vorangegangenen oder folgenden Substantiv oder Satz Genanntes"* (in deinem Beispiel auf Anstrich im vorgenannten Satz).
*Fuente: Duden




> Sí, este (el mármol) sigue conservando la preferencia.
> No hace falta deducir nada. La traducción directa está clarísima. La segunda frase es una reafirmación de la opinión de Plinio
> sobre una decoración que se consigue por medio de una ordinaria pintura  mural imitando al mármol. Lógicamente, él prefiere este (el mármol).


Jordi, tu interpretación también puede valer, creo. Es que al leer por primera vez el texto, lo entendí como tú. Se necesita más contexto para saber con toda seguridad a qué se refiere el dieser.


Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, Jordi está leyendo el adverbio *Ja *como una "reafirmación" coloquial, mientras en la frase tiene un evidente valor *adversativo *enfático (*aber*) y concesivo (_sin embargo_). A esto se añade la falta de _Satzkongruenz _(dieser-> Marmors) señalada anteriormente. Se recuerde que el adverbio _ja _tiene dos funciones: _betonte Form_ (afirmación) y _unbetonte Form _(aber, doch, sogar, geradezu). Si se tiene en cuenta esta segunda función del adverbio, entonces "no hace falta deducir nada. La traducción directa está clarísima".


----------



## Alemanita

De acuerdo con Geviert, me inclino por: de hecho esta (la pintura) sigue siendo la preferida.

Si fuese el mármol, sería 'jener'.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> ¿Está bien este intento? No estoy seguro de entender la estructura general, qué es lo que está haciendo ahí ese ja.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> 
> Plinius fügt hinzu:
> In der That kann die Autorität des Marmors uns nicht veranlassen eine Dekoration zu bewundern die durch den gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich erreicht wird, *ja dieser **behält immer noch** den Vorzug*.
> 
> Plinio agrega que
> En realidad el prestigio del mármol no puede llevarnos a admirar una decoración que se logra por medio de la más ordinaria pintura mural, [¿*de hecho **siguió* *sigue** siendo preferida esta última*?]



Lo que no me parece adecuado es el 'de hecho', creo que no encaje bien en el contexto. ¿No?

Saludos,


----------



## GNK

kunvla said:


> *Jordi, tu interpretación también puede valer*, creo. Es que al leer por primera vez el texto, lo entendí como tú. *Se necesita más contexto* para saber con toda seguridad a qué se refiere el dieser.




Hola foristas,

lo veo así como explica aquí kunvla. Los argumentos gramáticales hasta ahora escritos todavía no me han convecido completamente. 



> Plinius fügt hinzu:
> In der That kann die Autorität des Marmors uns nicht veranlassen eine Dekoration zu bewundern die durch den gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich erreicht wird, ja dieser behält immer noch den Vorzug.




Añado los siguientes aspectos:

Der Satzanfang "In der That ..." könnte sich bestätigend / bekräftigend auf eine im vorausgehenden Text enthaltene Aussage beziehen, die möglicherweise zum besseren Verständnis des hier gegebenen Satzes beitragen könnte. 


Wird der Satz so verstanden, dass "dieser behält den Vorzug" sich auf den Maueranstrich bezieht, dann halte ich den Satz in sich für widersprüchlich. Einerseits bestehe keine Veranlassung die Dekoration durch einen gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich zu bewundern, andererseits behalte er den Vorzug.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Hola GNK,



> lo veo así como explica aquí kunvla. Los argumentos gramáticales hasta  ahora escritos todavía no me han convecido completamente.



en ese caso podrías presentarnos una contra-argumentación gramatical, tal vez logramos convencernos todos juntos  



> Der Satzanfang "In der That ..." *könnte *sich bestätigend / bekräftigend auf



ja, spekulieren ist immer möglich.



> Einerseits bestehe keine Veranlassung die Dekoration durch einen  gewöhnlichsten Maueranstrich zu bewundern, andererseits behalte er den  Vorzug.



Der Autor meint, der Begriff des Vorzuges setze nicht unbedingt die Bewunderung voraus.


----------



## berndf

Geviert said:


> ja, spekulieren ist immer möglich.


Mit "spekulieren" hat dies wenig zu tun. GNK war vielleicht nur etwas vorsichtig mit seiner Ausdrucksweise. Die Adverbiale "in der Tat" wird praktisch ausschließlich mit rückbezüglicher Bedeutung als Bekräftigung verwandt. Wenn Du versuchst, sie allein innerhalb des Satzes zu interpretieren, wie Du es getan hast, machst Du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Fehler.

PS: Kommt für die Frage "etwas" (fast 4 Jahre) zu spät, könnte aber für nachfolgende Leser trotzdem interessant sein.


----------



## Geviert

Zu "etwas", aber trotzdem ein guter Versuch, weiter so!


----------

